# Burton Deep Thinker Demo - First Impressions



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

Most boards break in and ride way differently on day 1 than day 10. In my experience, Burton boards (as advertised) are fairly broken in on day 1. Basically, I wouldn't expect that board to mellow out much as it aged.

What type of board do you like? I think it's a pretty big leap going from the Type Two to the Deep Thinker so it might be work taking another day on it. On the other hand it might just not be your kind of board.

I have an old 2007 Malolo which is probably somewhat similar to the Deep Thinker and I love it for powder or ripping smooth corduroy. It's very powerful, but it kind of beats you up and most days I'd rather just ride my Custom.

Either the Custom Kilroy or Skeleton Key will probably be a bit more mellow/comfortable and appealing for most folks. What are you looking for? The Skeleton Key is hyper directional while the Kilroy is just directional


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

The Deep to me felt like a blend of the Flight Attendant and Custom X. It sounds to me like that just isn't your kind of board. It could be a daily driver for me.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Wow I had always put off trying the Deep Thinker.

Guess I have to definitely try it now. Saw a display Working Stiff on sale today, but haven't seen any DT at any type of considerable discounts....... time to go hunting.

This post made me look at reviews and:






k:

He's more of a freestyle guy, and in fact I actually know EXACTLY where he is riding. Those are pretty easy and mellow trees, but lots of fun.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Captn_K said:


> Man I hate to poop on Danny's creation but it is what it is..
> 
> Next I will be checking out the Skeleton Key and maybe Kilroy...
> 
> What did you guys think?


Personally... I think he'd be flattered.

For the Skeleton Key. Don't even try it. Save yourself a few hours... it is pretty damp, and does short and long carves very very well, but it is definitely more A game than that Deep Thinker, even in powder.

The Kilroy, maybe, but you will also find you need to be on your "A game".

From all you've described, stick to stuff closer to the Process flying V etc.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

F1EA said:


> From all you've described, stick to stuff closer to the Process flying V etc.


Which is the polite way of saying keep the training wheels on k:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Phedder said:


> Which is the polite way of saying keep the training wheels on k:


hahahaha 

Well... the Deep Thinker is a pro model after all 

Another option in the Kilroys is the process Kilroy. Still cambered, but a bit mellower than custom.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

F1EA said:


> Personally... I think he'd be flattered.
> 
> For the Skeleton Key. Don't even try it. Save yourself a few hours... it is pretty damp, and does short and long carves very very well, but it is definitely more A game than that Deep Thinker, even in powder.
> 
> ...





Phedder said:


> Which is the polite way of saying keep the training wheels on k:


Haha, yes it defiantly sounds like too much board for the OP. He is coming from a more beginner friendly, soft, hybrid rocker stick after all.
@Captn_K DT is a great deck - not my personal favorite given what else I have in the quiver but would gladly take that deck most days. Give it some time and practice.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

I think what probably did it for you was the dampening. You can't go from a Proto, to that board, and not feel like you are feeling everything.

Libs and NSs have that effect. 

I demo'd a twenty five after riding my BSOD 3 straight days. Twenty five felt so damn torsionally stiff, but ate everything. It was snowing, and end of the day, so it was mashed up everywhere and this board went straight over everything.

Hop back on my BSOD to end the day and felt like I was getting bucked everywhere.

But was fine before that. If you like those overly damp boards, they give you that false confidence that make everything else feel unstable unless there is hero snow.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

There's pop/lively/response and there is damp.

A few boards and brands strike a pretty good balance, but most very poppy/lively/responsive boards are A-game type boards. 

From Burton
The Skeleton Key is really damp for a Burton board. I found it boring with the mix of width and dampness; but I'm pretty sure lots of people love it. It is super stable. And not to be confused with Lib or NS level dampness. The SK is still pretty lively compared to those brands. But the width, camber and stiffness will still need some kind of A-game. Or at least B+ 

Custom X, Landlord are super lively.... pretty sure the Dump Truck feels just like these and seems like deep thinker too. These are very lively and responsive boards. 

Flight Attendant is a pretty decent mix. You'll say "wow so much pop" if you're used to damp boards, or "meh" if you compare it to their really responsive boards (Custom X, Landlord and apparently Deep Thinker). But it's a board almost anyone can ride and feel ok about it. That's why it's so popular. Same with the regular Custom. The regular Custom has pop, but it's no Capita DOA.

Other brands have certain technologies which allow some dampening while still keeping really good pop (generally sidewall material stuff like what Ride and Endeavor use).


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

F1EA said:


> Other brands have certain technologies which allow some dampening while still keeping really good pop (generally sidewall material stuff like what Ride and Endeavor use).


I find this is what I'm gravitating towards the most now. Urethane + Carbon is the tits. Ride, Endeavor, and Flow.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

F1EA said:


> There's pop/lively/response and there is damp.
> 
> A few boards and brands strike a pretty good balance, but most very poppy/lively/responsive boards are A-game type boards.
> 
> ...


Put an Arbor Guch down as damp but Lively in the camber version


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

To be fair, terrain is an important element of the equation. Those really stiff lively boards generally require terrain open enough thay you can get up to speed. In tight terrain they drive you rather than the other way around.


----------



## Captn_K (Apr 1, 2017)

F1EA said:


> Personally... I think he'd be flattered.
> 
> For the Skeleton Key. Don't even try it. Save yourself a few hours... it is pretty damp, and does short and long carves very very well, but it is definitely more A game than that Deep Thinker, even in powder.
> 
> ...


Actually I had tried the Process FV for 2 days early in the season. It is lifeless! For CRC hybrids, NS is the way to go I think. 

I was gonna write a full review on the Skeleton Key, I actually liked that board. Seemed more versatile than the Deep Thinker.


----------



## Captn_K (Apr 1, 2017)

F1EA said:


> Wow I had always put off trying the Deep Thinker.
> 
> Guess I have to definitely try it now. Saw a display Working Stiff on sale today, but haven't seen any DT at any type of considerable discounts....... time to go hunting.
> 
> ...


TJ is da man !


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Captn_K said:


> Actually I had tried the Process FV for 2 days early in the season. It is lifeless! For CRC hybrids, NS is the way to go I think.
> 
> I was gonna write a full review on the Skeleton Key, I actually liked that board. Seemed more versatile than the Deep Thinker.


hahaha
I can't believe I fell for it. 
:rofl2::rofl2::rofl2::hooked:


----------



## LALUNE (Feb 23, 2017)

F1EA said:


> Wow I had always put off trying the Deep Thinker.
> 
> Guess I have to definitely try it now. Saw a display Working Stiff on sale today, but haven't seen any DT at any type of considerable discounts....... time to go hunting.


Always looking for Deep Thinker, Dump Truck and CustomX in decent discounts, but they seem to be sold out in many places in full price. Patience is what we need, it's still Jan.


----------



## jywu86 (Jan 16, 2012)

F1EA said:


> There's pop/lively/response and there is damp.
> 
> A few boards and brands strike a pretty good balance, but most very poppy/lively/responsive boards are A-game type boards.
> 
> ...


After what OP said I am a little more concerned now. I picked up a Deep Thinker and have yet to try it. (Snow conditions have been abysmal for the past month and a half.) I tried the FA with the step-ons and loved it. Felt playful enough to press around on and was pretty responsive overall, made me feel super confident/comfortable after just a few runs. Is the DT closer to a custom X than a FA? 

I keep hearing different things about the flex of the DT. Some say it's super stiff other reviews have said it's a medium...


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

LALUNE said:


> Always looking for Deep Thinker, Dump Truck and CustomX in decent discounts, but they seem to be sold out in many places in full price. Patience is what we need, it's still Jan.


Yeah there's a bit more stock available for Deep Thinker (I guess because it's regular line plus more sizes). Dump Truck is scarce and Custom X looks reasonably available.

Yeah I don't mind waiting. Also if something sells out, let it. Something else will pop up.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

jywu86 said:


> After what OP said I am a little more concerned now. I picked up a Deep Thinker and have yet to try it. (Snow conditions have been abysmal for the past month and a half.) I tried the FA with the step-ons and loved it. Felt playful enough to press around on and was pretty responsive overall, made me feel super confident/comfortable after just a few runs. Is the DT closer to a custom X than a FA?
> 
> I keep hearing different things about the flex of the DT. Some say it's super stiff other reviews have said it's a medium...


OP is "interesting"...






















If you are ok on a Flight Attendant, you'll be ok on a Deep Thinker.


----------

